# New Finish from Chestnut - Offer ends Saturday 1st May!!!



## Richard Findley (30 Mar 2010)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if you know about this or not but there is a new finish available from Chestnut Products:

Hard Wax Oil:







It is a blend of natural oils and waxes and gives a very hardwearing clear gloss finish. 

I am running a special offer for UKWorkshop forum members only on my website here: http://www.turnersworkshop.co.uk/hwoforumspecial.html

I have run it past the mods first to make sure it's ok to do this and been given the ok but if anyone is offened please do let me know. The offer is ONLY for this forum (which is the best one of course!!) and not the general public (they pay normal price :wink: )

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (30 Mar 2010)

Any piccys of the sort of finish on a piece Richard :?:


----------



## Richard Findley (30 Mar 2010)

Hi Paul,

I have not had a chance to properly experiment with this finish yet - it's that new!!! but from my initial experiments it seems to be a nice finish. I would be interested to hear what others think of it!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## duncanh (31 Mar 2010)

I picked up some of this at the Harrogate show last year (about 4 months ago, so not completely new;-) and I've been using it on and off since then.
I like it - it's quite thin and goes on easily, like their finishing oil. The difference is that it starts to dry faster so you have to remove the excess sooner than with FO. 
The final result is a nice smooth finish but, like all these things, it very much depends on how good the surface was before hand and how well you apply it!

There are a couple of pictures in this thread, although you don't get much idea of the finish from them

Duncan


----------



## Paul.J (31 Mar 2010)

Nice couple of platters Duncan,but the finish still looks to be matt,or have you rubbed it back :?:


----------



## Terry Smart (31 Mar 2010)

duncanh":3bzhaudr said:


> not completely new;-)



Glad to hear you like the product Duncan. We've had the product ready for a while now but were delayed from launching it properly while we were waiting for toy testing and the labels - I think you'll find the can you have doesn't say the product is safe for toys as we didn't have the results. (It passed). 
What you got at Harrogate was advance, show-only stock.

Not that it really matters of course, I just wanted Richard to know that we hadn't been keeping him in the dark!


----------



## stevebuk (31 Mar 2010)

You taken some to the Bash richard??? hope so.


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve, 

Yes I shall bring some along with me in my box of goodies to the Bash!!!

Richard


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Mar 2010)

I recieved a PM from Simon (SVB) who was interested in the applications for this new product and so I thought I'd answer on the thread incase anyone else had similar questions.

Simon wrote:

_What is the purpose / application of the new finish do you think? I use both oil finish and sealer / wax finish but they really are with different applications in mind. How do you think this new product will be used?_

I'm sure Terry would be able to answer this more fully and indeed correct me if I'm wrong but as I understand it Hard Wax Oils were initially developed for use on "high useage" woodwork such as flooring and counter tops. 

There are certain timbers that certainly benefit from an oil finish, Oak and Walnut immediately spring to mind, and if used in these high usage areas would previously have been finished with some sort of Polyeurathane or Floor Varnish of one kind or another. An oil finish that offers the hardwearing characteristics of one of these varnishes and yet acts like an oil to naturally feed the wood, show off it's natural beauty and be simple to use would certainly be a welcome product. 

I think that we as turners are always looking for finishes that have many of these characteristics and so Hard Wax Oils may well be another tool in our toolbox to help us create the next masterpiece :wink: !!

I hope this answers Simons question. Please feel free to ask either Terry or myself anthing else that you would like to know about the product.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## big soft moose (31 Mar 2010)

does this come in bigger containers ? - Ive got 40 sign posts which need some manner of oil finish to increase their weather resistance (the boss doesnt want us to use varnish because of the way it looks so its oil finishes only )

also what do folk think about spraying it - I really dont fancy applying a finish to 40 finger posts by brush


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Mar 2010)

Hi BSM

PM Sent

Richard


----------



## SVB (31 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I do have a couple of further questions:

A feature of wax, esp. on open grain eg oak / burr is that it gets into the pores and dries as hard white lumps hence oil is a better bet.

Where does this new product stand on this - will it be absorbed into pores that cannot be buffed or will it dry in these poes leaving the wax content behind and visible?

Also, in terms of finish, does it sit between oil and wax in terms of initial build or closer to one than the other?

Thanks
S


----------



## Richard Findley (31 Mar 2010)

I think you've got me there Simon   although I would say that with the oil and wax blended it should not show up in a bad way and should only enhance the finish. Perhaps Terry might be able to better answer this one. The only other way is to give it a go and see :wink: !! (don't forget to report back and tell us though :lol: :wink: !!)

Richard


----------



## Terry Smart (1 Apr 2010)

In a paste wax the solvent evaporates to leave just wax; in these cases wax left in open pores can dry white. (This is because the wax is bleached white to make it clearer; to prevent this either use one of the lightly tinted waxes such as Medium Brown or buff the wax with a bristle brush before it dries completely which wll remove most if not all of the residue).
In Hard Wax Oil the wax is dissolved in the oil; the oil dries with the wax 'inside' so it can't accumulate as a lump in open pores etc.

Build wise I'd put it closer to oil.


----------



## miles_hot (1 Apr 2010)

big soft moose":n01fyj4e said:


> does this come in bigger containers ? - Ive got 40 sign posts which need some manner of oil finish to increase their weather resistance (the boss doesnt want us to use varnish because of the way it looks so its oil finishes only )
> 
> also what do folk think about spraying it - I really dont fancy applying a finish to 40 finger posts by brush


You may also want to look at treatex (another hard wax oil) - we've got this on the beach worktops in our kitchen and we found it so far superior to the stuff that the kitchen fitters left us it's not funny. 2 years of hard abuse and I'm only just starting to think about replacing it. 

Miles


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2010)

Just to let you know,I ordered a tin of this oil Tuesday night from Richard and it arrived this morning,well packed.
So thank you Richard.I will look forward to using it and let you know how i get on


----------



## Richard Findley (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks Terry for answering that question!!

Paul J: Glad you recieved it ok. Just before the Easter Holidays started!!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Richard Findley (11 Apr 2010)

Thanks to everyone that has taken up the offer. I hope you have all had success with the new finish. Both Terry and Myself will be interested to hear of your experiences with it!!

Just to let you know, I will be keeping the offer open to forum members upto and including the 1st of May 2010. I will re-post a reminder before the closing date.

Thanks again for your support!!

Richard


----------



## miles_hot (12 Apr 2010)

as with other oils can I use this as a final sanding coat - building a slurry and then wiping that off or will that dull the finish in some way?

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## Richard Findley (12 Apr 2010)

Hi Miles

I can't see a problem with using it this way but perhaps Terry might be able to confirm this?

Richard


----------



## richburrow (12 Apr 2010)

Hello Rich
I got mine in the post last week.
Going to the wildmans cabin tomorrow night, we will give it a go.
Thanks 
Rich


----------



## Terry Smart (12 Apr 2010)

miles_hot":2hoto2uz said:


> can I use this as a final sanding coat - building a slurry and then wiping that off or will that dull the finish in some way?



Mark Baker reports that he has used the oil in this way and has been happy with the results and hopefully you will be as well.
I wouldn't expect this method to give a full gloss though as the oil will be contaminated (in the way you want) which will interfere with the sheen. Subsequent coats should be unaffected.


----------



## Jonzjob (12 Apr 2010)

Richard, I have just found this thread. That oil sounds very interesting!

Now the question. What chance is there of you sending it over to me here in France. There isn't much chance of getting any of our visitors to bring it over because most of them travel hand baggage only and the airport security would throw ALL of their toys out of the cot if they tried to bring it over!!

The extra postage is obvious, but not toooo much I hope?


----------



## Richard Findley (12 Apr 2010)

Hi John,

PM Sent

Richard


----------



## Richard Findley (22 Apr 2010)

Hi All,

Just to update you and give a little more info, Olly (OPJ) has been using the HWO on a project and has given a really good review of the finish on his blog, read it here:

http://ollypj.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/wood-machining-project-2009/

The review starts about halfway down the page but the hole thing is worth a read.

Don't forget, the offer ends 1st May!!

Cheers

Richard

P.s, A massive thanks to all those that have supported the offer!!!


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Apr 2010)

Well! After winning the fight with Paypal I'm looking forward to recieving mine now 8) 8) 

A question that I meant to ask before Richard? Would the oil be tough enough for a garden bench? Used sparingly of course..


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

A massive thanks again to all those that have supported me with this offer. Just to remind you that the offer closes on Saturday 1st May so last chance to get a bargain!!!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Blister (30 Apr 2010)

email sent


----------



## DaveL (1 May 2010)

Jonzjob":1yd0y1lj said:


> Would the oil be tough enough for a garden bench? Used sparingly of course..


On the back of the tin it says 'Not suitable for exterior use.' not sure why that should be.


----------



## Richard Findley (1 May 2010)

I'm sorry John, completely missed your question   

I think Terry would be able to answer it better than me I think.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Jonzjob (1 May 2010)

Both the oil and the melamine lac arrived safely thank you Richard! and as Dave said it is on the tin 'Not suitable for exterior use' and with the very strong sun here that warning is good enough for me not to try it.i'll stick with the teak type oils ad save my new find for specials!

Another question? Is it better to keep the hard wax oil out of high-ish temps? The temp in my workshop can get up to mid 30s in the summer even though I have some good insulation in the roof. It can also get down to zero or less in the winter. So will it be a better idea to keep it in our boiler room in the house where the temp is not so severe?


----------



## Richard Findley (1 May 2010)

Hi John,

Again, Terry would be better to answer this but I _think_ oils and cellulose finishes are unaffected by temperature, only waterbourne finishes need protecting from frost. That said, a nice constant workshop temp (say 15deg) is always going to be best.

HTH

Richard


----------



## Jonzjob (2 May 2010)

Thank you Richard.

The main reason for the querie was that I had some epoxie go solid on me and after contacting a very helpful guy in the U.K. I found that it was because it had been left in my workshop over the winter in freezing temps. He told me to put the bottles, 1/2 litres, in a pan of boiling water for 15 minutes and it 'might' retrieve it. It did and now they are both usuable again! Since then I have been very wary!


----------



## Richard Findley (3 May 2010)

Hi all,

The offer is now closed    :wink: 

A massive thank you to everyone that has supported the offer and tried the new product. Feedback seems to be very positive so far. I shall be keeping the new finish as part of my normal stock so you know where to come when you run out :wink: :wink: 

Thanks again,

Richard


----------



## Terry Smart (5 May 2010)

Late reply, sorry.

We don't recommend the Hard Wax Oil for exterior use; it should be okay in sheltered areas but not exposed to full-on weathering.

The oil should be kept in a cool, dry place, as should most of our products. The acrylics finishes should be protected from frost and it's advisable to prevent the flammable stuff getting too hot. It'd take some doing but it's worth mentioning.
Sticking in a pan of hot water certainly isn't recommended.


----------



## miles_hot (5 May 2010)

I got some "brush /drag marks" from the cloth on my third coat. I don't know if I touched it too late trying to take some excess off or didn't get the excess off which then stayed to form these "drag marks" - assuming a normal temperature shop how long have I got to rub off any excess before I should leave alone?

Many thanks

Miles
PS Loving the shine


----------



## Terry Smart (5 May 2010)

Hi Miles

I wouldn't wait longer than 2-3 minutes to take off the excess oil. The marks you describe sound likely to have been caused by oil oil being too dry when you wiped it over. 
Glad you're liking it!


----------



## miles_hot (5 May 2010)

Terry Smart":2wkj7pim said:


> Hi Miles
> 
> I wouldn't wait longer than 2-3 minutes to take off the excess oil. The marks you describe sound likely to have been caused by oil oil being too dry when you wiped it over.
> Glad you're liking it!


That's what I was hoping, ah well just have to have some of Mark's go faster juice and ensure that I get the top and bottom of the bowl coated and wiped in 2 mins 

Miles


----------



## frugal (21 May 2010)

Terry Smart":3l2qa6n6 said:


> Hi Miles
> 
> I wouldn't wait longer than 2-3 minutes to take off the excess oil. The marks you describe sound likely to have been caused by oil oil being too dry when you wiped it over.
> Glad you're liking it!



If you do leave it too long and get either streaks or a thin varnish like film left behind, is the only option to sand it away and start again? Or can you over coat it like a shellac and it will blend the layers?


----------



## miles_hot (21 May 2010)

frugal":uscczvqz said:


> Terry Smart":uscczvqz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Miles
> ...



I managed to get around the bowl in record time and not leave any marks behind and the finish was utterly fantastic _however_ there was a drip :evil: So I sanded it off again and buffed it up and the level of shine was fantastic and the bowl may have been a little more tactile. I would say that the resulting finish was shinier than the pure hardwax oil but possibly less lustrous / deep - rather like the difference between synthetic wax and carnuba on car "detailing" forums...

Miles


----------

